# Replacement "full range" 4" drivers.



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello there fellow DIY'ers. I'm looking for "full range" 4" (not 4.5") drivers to replace my small surround speakers. Would like them to be 8ohm but if there are 4 ohm ones, I can replace my center channel speakers with those. Looking for ones to go down to around 100hz and handing at least 100 watts. If there are 4ohm speakers that handle between 50 and 100 watts, I will be quite happy as I could create mini towers for my surround system. If you can link to the speakers, it would be most appreciated.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

check out http://dcgold.com/ I have a pair of the 7"ers


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok. Those are some amazing speakers but I can't afford to spend $350 on a single 4" driver >.<. Id really like to see a frequency graph of those things as it seems too good to be true (well not for $300 but still).


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

It helps to know how much money you will spend:whistling:


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

buggers said:


> It helps to know how much money you will spend:whistling:


Ok, I will admit I'm kinda cheap but $50-$75 depending on the quality. I'm not opposed to building a dual driver stack and the more I think about it, the more I want to. The only reason I wanted a single 8 ohm speaker is because I have these Kenwood CRS-157's (I think). Two 50 watt speakers at 4 ohms each for surround and one center speaker with the same drivers in it for 8ohms and 100 watts.

Here's an example.
http://www.usedcalgary.com/classified-ad/5964411


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

The Tang Band W4-1337's have a nice sound and there's XO designs out there for it as a full range single driver speaker. Every once in a while they go on sale for around 40-45, otherwise they tend to hover around 60/ea.


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

What about the CSS EL70? its a 4" full range.

http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=EL70

I use 4 of these in my center channel. They've got a very nice clean sound to them.


----------

